# Bowmaster Bow Press cable upgrade NOTICE



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

12 bucks to replace a cable on my backup bowpress? Looks like I'll have a slightly used BowMaster press for sale on here pronto!...cheap!


----------



## Edwin (Oct 2, 2004)

If you have a press with an older cable, you have most likely had it for more than 5 years. I am sorry you don’t feel you have gotten your money’s worth.

The Bowmaster replacement cables are only $9.95 plus shipping. The shipping charge is exactly what we pay in postage. There are no extra fees. The cable assembly is about half the production cost of the Bowmaster Bow Press. In addition to the cable assembly we include replacement leather, end caps (in addition to the ones on the cable) and new axels. That doesn’t seem like a fair price?


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Fair price or not...the press hasn't been used since it blew up a Mathews UltraMax a number of years ago, the issue is; if it is no longer safe, maybe it should be recalled...Ford did that with a few issues on my truck, and the fix did not cost me anything...


----------



## IDABOW (Mar 28, 2005)

If you blew up your Mathews, you pressed it incorrectly, and or cranked the snot out of it. I've used this press since 05 on every kind of bow except the beyond parallel bows like my X Force. Edwin is a stand up guy.

My rollers had locked up on the block and he sent me a new set of pins and rollers. I replaced one pin/roller and accidentally cracked the block trying to remove the other pin/roller. Edwin sent me a new press free of charge. I also had "stretched" my Hoyt Split Limb Adapters and he replaced those as well. 

Now I have the Split Limb Brackets as well. The press works great. I'm just hoping he can come up with something for my X Force, and I'll be set.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Never said anything derogatory about Edwin...whoever he is...just that I used the press, it "turned" while it was at full press, my mathews blew sky high, and that i wasn't going to pay money to "fix" my press...if Ford has a problem with their trucks, they recall the product and fix it...wanna buy a Bowmaster press in really good condition? hardly used. 30 bucks.


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Davik said:


> Never said anything derogatory about Edwin...whoever he is...just that I used the press, it "turned" while it was at full press, my mathews blew sky high, and that i wasn't going to pay money to "fix" my press...if Ford has a problem with their trucks, they recall the product and fix it...wanna buy a Bowmaster press in really good condition? hardly used. 30 bucks.



Thousands of happy customers, yet we get to here from the guy who cant read the instructions. 


I love mine, best money ever spent.


----------

